# pier conditions at apache pier



## goout4fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Folks 


Has anyone used this website to check water conditions down in myrtle beach. I found it has the oxygen levels and water temps along with a barometer. It also keeps a archive of of data on each of the monitors so I can go back and check readings. Then i can put into my fishing log.

happy fishing :fishing:

http://apachefamilycampground.com/pierconditions.php


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

I have fished at apache pier not the best fishing pier imo, but tons and tons of flounder fisherman. From what i could gather not much of anything around it such as structure and such. They say it is the longest pier on the east coast


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

actually it does have structure(however, not a singe beachfront pier can compare to the strcture/fish-attracting spots of jetties). apache is a better value than cherrygrove or surfside pier(worst value). they are plenty of floudner fisherman cause there are plenty of flounder(but with a lot of competition). however, apaches gets crowded pretty easily.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

bluefish1928 said:


> actually it does have structure(however, not a singe beachfront pier can compare to the strcture/fish-attracting spots of jetties). apache is a better value than cherrygrove or surfside pier(worst value). they are plenty of floudner fisherman cause there are plenty of flounder(but with a lot of competition). however, apaches gets crowded pretty easily.


Yes, it does. I like Apache pier, but I usually fish Springmaid (Apache's my second favorite pier down there at MB). They also have live webcam at Apache, I think (or they were going to put them up). That is a good link you posted, goout4fish. Thanks, and welcome to Pier & Surf!


----------



## goout4fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey guys thanks for the welcome. I'm glad you liked the info. Can't wait til the fishing season gets into full swing again. looking forward to fresh fish dinners again. :fishing: 

thanks
goout4fish


----------



## theprynce (Jun 30, 2008)

That's great. If you click on the individual items it also gives you a recent history of the conditions.

By chance, do any of you know how much Apache costs? Or more importantly, do they offer a local discount? I've never been there due to the constant complaint of crowding... Plus when I can fish Pier 14 for $3 (local discount... Not my favorite pier but that price is fantastic), its rare that I'm gonna go a few more miles to pay a lot more.

-=The Prynce


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

My family and myself spent many Thanksgiving week trips on that pier, and I have seen some nice fish come over the sides of it. And yes, it is known for flounder fishing. If you know where to go on the pier, you can find some irregular bottoms (i hesitate to call it structure when all it really is is small sloughs) that consistently hold fish. Also, fish the breakers right at the wide spot where the awning for the bands is. That holds some good black drum if they are in the area, and I have seen many caught there.
Next, try just past the restrooms about 3/4 way out on the pier. Go to the second lightpost past them and that spot consistently holds fish. Plus, fish off the left-hand side for these spots. Next, go all the way to the end right before the King T and fish off the right hand side. If you use live shrimp you should catch some trout from there.
Always take the freshest shrimp you can get and use that instead of what they sell on the pier. Fresh shrimp will outfish frozen 10-1.
Good luck and hope this helps!


----------



## goout4fish (Mar 19, 2008)

8.50 for 2 rods per day, 7 day punch pass 45.00 , 30 punch pass 140.00 and 


a yearly pass 225.00 this include parking pass well worth it if you fish more than 30days.


----------

